
Why You Should Stop Reading News - Reedx
https://fs.blog/2013/12/stop-reading-news/
======
towaway1138
As an experiment, I've stopped reading casual news entirely, aside from a few
stories on HN each day. Feeling better already. The "Did you hear?" news from
the people around me is plenty enough.

